# Xbox One: stand it vertically “at your own risk”, warns Microsoft



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Xbox One: stand it vertically “at your own risk”, warns Microsoft*

Xbox One should be played horizontally, Microsoft’s senior director of product management and planning Albert Penello has warned.










Speaking with Gamespot, Penello confirmed that the matter stems from the console’s disc-slot, and is not a cooling issue. 

He told the site, “We don’t support vertical orientation; do it at your own risk. It wouldn’t be a cooling problem, we just didn’t design the drive for vertical. Because it’s a slot loading drive, we just didn’t design it for both”.

He added, “We found, interestingly enough, that 80 percent of people, believe it or not, have their Xbox [360] horizontally”.

What do you make of the above news? Does it mess up your living room set-up, or are you fine with this?

Source: VG24/7


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I wonder with all the various "negative" PR and all the other restrictions, if the Microsoft One unit is really worth getting? Guess if you are into the exclusive games that are only available on Microsoft One, maybe?


----------

